# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  هل من ترجمة لصاحب :( تفهيم السامع جمع الجوامع)

## هاني القدسي

الأحبة الكرام رواد المنتدى    رعاكم الله ووفقكم وكفاكم ما أهمكم وأصلح جميع شئونكم 
أخوكم طالب في مرحلة الماجستير في جامعة الأزهر الشريف قسم أصول الفقه ، سجلت لنيل درجة التخصص ، وكان الموضوع دراسة وتحقيق مخطوطة : (تفهيم السامع جمع الجوامع ) لشهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن عمر بن أحمد بن أبي الفرج السفيري ثم الحلبي الأسدي الشافعي ـ رحمة الله عليه ـ ، لكني  للأسف الشديد لم أجد للمؤلف ترجمة ، ولم أجد من نسب المخطوط لغيره على فرض أن يكون هناك خطأ في الاسم ، وقد أعياني البحث حتى ضاقت بي السبل وتقطعت بي الحيل فقصدت منتداكم العامر وكلي أمل ألا أعود خاوي الوفاض ولا أقل من دعوة صالحة 
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيراً *

----------


## أبو مسهر

الشيخ شمس الدين السفيرى الحلبى الشافعى
فى إسمه و نسبه إختلاف فى الكتب
(شذرات الذهب) وفيات سنة 951 هـ
 شمس الدين محمد بن زين الدين عمر بن شهاب الدين السفيرى الحلبى الشافعى 
الإمام العلامة ولد بحلب 877 هـ و لازم العلاء الموصلى و البدر السيوفى فى فنون شتى و قرأ على الكمال بن أبى شريف فى حاشيته على شرح العقائد النسفية و رسالة العذبة له ، و قدم مع أخيه الشيخ ابراهيم بن أبى شريف الى دمشق فأجاز له و لبعض الدمشقيين ثم الى حلب فقرأ عليه بها مختصر الرسالة القشيرية و قرأ على البازلى و أبى الفضل الدمشقى  و الشيخ محمد الداديخى و غيرهم أنواع العلوم  و درس بالجامع الكبير بحلب و العصرونية و السفاحية و سافر الى القاهرة و اجتمع بها بالقاضى زكريا و صلى عليه لما مات و اجتمع بآخرين كالنور البحيرى و الشهاب الأنطاكى و توفى بحلب .

(معجم المؤلفين)
محمد بن عمر بن احمد السفيرى الفقيه (كان حيا 939 هـ)
تتلمذ للسيوطى ، له تحفة الأخيار فى حكم أطفال المسلمين و الكفار 

(الأعلام)
محمد بن عمر بن أحمد السفيرى شمس الدين (877هـ - 956هـ)
عالم بالحديث من الشافعية زار دمشق و القاهرة له كتب منها شرح الجامع الصحيح للبخارى (مخطوط)

و للمذكور عدة قصص فى مواضع متفرقة من الشذرات فيها أنه كان يختم كتبه كالأعاجم
هل يصلح هذا ؟
و إلا فأخبرنى بتفاصيل أكثر عن موضوع الكتاب أو ببعض مشائخ المذكور

----------


## هاني القدسي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم ابا مسفر 
الشيخ شمس الدين محمد بن عمر بن أحمد السفيري لعله حفيد المؤلف المذكور شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد السفيري كما ذكر بعضهم ، ولم أجد من نسب المخطوط إليه ، ثم في نسخة المؤلف وكذا نسخة الناسخ التي كتبها بمقابلة نسخة المؤلف أنه كتبه سنة 869هـ ، ومحمد بن عمر السفيري مولود بعدها إلا أن نجد قولا وثيقاً ينسب الكتاب إلى الشيخ شمس الدين لا سيما وهو شافعي معروف وله شرح على بعض صحيح البخاري ، وكذا كتاب في الفرائض وغيرها  ، فنحكم حينها بخطأ التاريخ المذكور لتمام كتابة الشرح
أشكر اهتمام وبورك فيك
أكرمكم الله إخواني المطلوب ترجمة بسيطة أو حتى إثبات اسم المؤلف المذكور مع مؤلف آخر من مؤلفاته ليتحقق نسبة الكتاب إليه

----------


## أبو مسهر

الطريقة السهلة
غير متاحة
و لو كانت متاحه لما وضعت طلبك فى المنتدى
لا هذا الإسم مذكور و لا الكتاب
فالغالب أن فى الإسم خطأ و الكتاب غير مشهور
و كتب الرجال الخاصة بتلك الطبقة تصحفت فيها الأسماء كثيرا
و الذى ذكرته أنا اسمه يشابه جد المذكور ، و ما عَنّ لى أنه اشتهر بإسم جده !!!
لابد أن تسير وراء الإحتمالات و هذا ما أفعله أنا
سأعيد البحث و سيفيدنى التاريخ كثيرا
شكرا لك

----------


## هاني القدسي

جزيت خيراً أبا مسفر وكتب الله أجرك وكفاك ما أهمك وأنالك مرادك

----------


## ضياء الدين

أخي هاني برجاء مراجعة الخاص ، ففيه ما يفيد إن شاء الله .

----------


## هاني القدسي

جزااااااااااااا  ااااااااااك الله خيراُ أخي الكريم ضياء الدين ونفع الله بك وسدد خطاك ولاعدمت نصحك وتوجيهك 
خاااااااااااااا  لص ودي

----------


## ضياء الدين

وجزاك أخي الكريم وبارك فيك ويسر لك وأعانك

----------

